# NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel​*
Quelle:
https://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten...chen-fuer-die-artenvielfalt-_arid,205184.html

Wie der Teckbote berichtet, soll der Raubfischbestand, insbesondere Waller, in den Wernauer Baggerseen so drastisch wie möglich reduziert werden. 

Das sei der Wunsch des Vorstandsmitgliedes des Nürtinger NABU, Wolf Rühle. Auch das Regierungspräsidium ist da laut Artikel mit im Boot.

Grundlage sei eine Probebefischung, bei der in  2 Tagen 4 Waller von von 70 bis 200 Zentimetern (in einem 32 Hektar See!!) "in Augenschein genommen worden wären". 
Das reicht dann augenscheinlich, um gleich andere Raubfische mit eliminieren zu wollen:


> _Diese Maßnahme hat laut dem Regierungspräsidium bestätigt, dass die Befischung auf alle Raubfische wie Hecht, Zander oder Wels intensiviert werden sollte, um einen gesunden Fischbestand im Naturschutzgebiet zu erhalten_.




Weil Angler aber sowieso nur stören in der Natur, so Rühle, wäre E-Befischung sowieso besser:


> _Außerdem gibt er zu bedenken, dass der Effekt des Angelns im Vergleich zur Elektrobefischung sehr überschaubar ausfällt: „Während die Angler an mehreren Tagen immer wieder Störungen verursachen, werden die Tiere bei der Methode mit Strom nur einen halben oder ganzen Tag gestört.“ Daher plädiert der Nürtinger Naturschützer für eine Befischung mit hoher Effizienz, die einmal im Jahr stattfindet._



----------------------------------------------​Abgesehen davon, dass dieser ominöse NABU-Mensch, der sich da einmischt, augenscheinlich ohne größere Fachkenntnis agiert (wie in Baden-Württemberg leider üblich. Nicht umsonst wurde der Ex-NABU Geschäftsführer Baumann zum Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium gemacht), weiss er auch nicht, dass, dass ein guter Raubfischbestand durch Weissfischreduktion auch der Eutrophierung mit vorbeugt.

Ebenfalls kennt er augenscheinlich sowenig wie das Regierungspräsidium aktuelle Forschung, nach denen der Wels eben NICHT groß in die Biologie und das Ökosystem vor Ort eingreift:
Mediathek/Video: Riesenfische in unseren Flüssen
( "Liebe" NABUler, da könnt ihr Waller beim Tauben jagen sehen - um Gottes Willen, schnell alle ausrotten, die fressen Vögel!!!!) 

Während die Angler in B-W eine Prüfung brauchen, scheint beim NABU jeder mitwurschteln zu dürfen, ohne jede Ahnung und Schulung. 

Und dass das Regierungspräsidium da mitmacht - wie gesagt:
Alles in Baden-Württemberg eh schon vom NABU unterwandert.

Ob und wie da der LFV-BW handelt, dessen Präsi von Eyb ja ein Freund der GRÜNEN ist, mit denen er als Landtagsabgeordneter koaliert, und der nicht mal für Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot gestimmt hat (Video: Landtagsdebatte zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Thema Kinderangeln in Baden-Württemberg), ob der LFV-BW da also mit dem NABU zusammen arbeitet und mit dem Regierungspräsidium GEGEN Angler und Vernunft, oder ob da mal ausnahmsweise was Vernünftiges kommt, ist nicht absehbar.

Und dass man in einem Verband wie dem NABU, der aus Vogelschützern hervorging und scheinbar immer noch nur einen Vogel hat - sorry, falsch ausgedrückt:
sich immer noch nur für Vögel interessiert, 
aber augenscheinlich keinerlei Ahnung und Interesse an Biologie und allgemeinen Zusammenhängen hat, wenn Vögel nicht die Hauptrolle spielen, das kann man hier doch wieder deutlich sehen.

Und bevor ich jetzt weiter kommentiere und dann für meine ehrliche Meinung in den Knast komme, versuche ich nun, meinen Blutdruck wieder unter Kontrolle zu bekommen und nur so zu schreiben, wie es deutsches Presserecht und Meinungsfreiheit zulässt.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 04.09. 2017, 12 Uhr 52 *

Dass Matze Koch sich immer häufiger auch angelpolitischer Themen annimmt, finde ich klasse. 

Den hier besprochenen Fall - um die von einem NABU-Mann geforderte Regulierung der Raubfischbestände an den Wernauer Baggerseen - hatte ich Matze am Wochenende weitergeleitet.

Umso mehr freut es mich - und ich mache da gerne Werbung für Matze und sein Video - dass er nun dieses Thema aufgegriffen und ein sehr emotionales Video-Statement auf seiner Facebook-Seite veröffentlicht.

Matze zeigt hier ganz klar auf, dass "Regulierung" von Beständen für den NABU immer nur dann gut ist, wenn es ins eigene Weltbild passt. 

*Hier das Video:*


 Matze Koch: Der NABU lässt mal wieder meine Pumpe kollabieren!


https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1365576746844051/

*Super gemacht, Matze Koch! 

Danke fürs mitkämpfen an der angelpolitischen Front!!

Bitte verbreitet dieses Video weiter! 

Danke!*​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## iXware (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Artikel und der Schlagzeile

"wir müssen endlich alle Vögel ausrotten! - sie gefährden die Unterwasserfauna und wichtige Nutzinsekten"

außerdem fressen Raubvögel die geschützten und extrem seltenen Hamster. Die Vögel schaden der Natur mehr als jedes andere Tier, sie fressen den Landwirten das Saatgut weg, den Obstbauern machen sie das Obst unbrauchbar, Weintrauben der Winzer werden vernichtet... ich kann gar nicht alles aufzählen, was die dämlichen Vögel alles anstellen... 
vielleicht hat sich ja schon mal jemand mit dem wirtschaftlichen Schaden befasst, den die ganzen Vögel anrichten... wär ja vielleicht mal ein Thema für eine Dr-Arbeit... ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



iXware schrieb:


> wie wäre es denn mal mit einem Artikel und der Schlagzeile
> 
> "wir müssen endlich alle Vögel ausrotten! - sie gefährden die Unterwasserfauna und wichtige Nutzinsekten"


Gefällt mir - danke für die Idee!!


----------



## zander67 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Wasservögel lassen sich von Anglern viel weniger stören, 
 als hier dargestellt wird.
 Die fühlen sich in ihrem Röhricht sehr sicher und nähern sich Angelboote bis auf wenige Meter, vor allem wenn sie gelernt haben, dass von den Booten keine Gefahr ausgeht. 
 Wir stehen mit dem Boot oft nur 1-2 Meter vorm Röhricht und können das gut beobachten. Für die Vögel sind wir Luft.
 Ein Eisvogel saß auch schon bei uns auf dem Regenschirm, bis ich den Schirm etwas gedreht habe um ein besseres Foto hinzubekommen.





 Vielleicht sollten sich die NABU - Fritzen mal in die Natur begeben und sich nicht nur immer was zusammen spinnen.
 So langsam gehen die mir mit ihrem Gequatsche auf den Geist.

 VG


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Laut NABU muss das ja alles gefaked sein:
Nur NABU-Horden, geführt von einem NABU-Guide, über angelegte NABU-Wege und Beobachtungshütten, stören Vögel nicht....


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Wenn ich sowas lese, tut mir nur noch der A.r.s.c.h. weh!

 Wie dumm können Menschen eigentlich sein? Sowas ist glaub ich nur in Dumm Deutschland möglich.
 Letztens hat ein Nachbar einer Bäckerei den Bäcker wohl verklagt, weils dort nach Brot und Semmeln riecht. das hier ist ähnlich....


----------



## Honeyball (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Das einzige, was man ausrotten sollte, sind solche überflüssigen Organisationen und ihre kleingeistigen und hirnlosen Hinterherbeter, die unter dem Deckmantel des Natur"schutzes" der Natur und Umwelt durch ihre Einmischungen und den damit verbundenen ökologischen Veränderungen größeren Schaden zufügen als 5 Kohlekraftwerke in 20 Jahren. #q

Wenn diese Inkompetenten irgendwo in der Natur und fernab der Zivilisation ausgesetzt würden und zukünftig nur diejenigen von ihnen sich öffentlich äußern dürften, die nach einem Monat nicht aufgegeben haben oder von den Kräften der Natur auf ganz natürliche Weise eliminiert wurden, dann wäre in dieser Hinsicht vermutlich weltweites Schweigen.


----------



## niersfischer93 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich möchte mich für die Störungen, die ich beim Angeln verursache entschuldigen. Ich hänge mein Hobby an den Nagel und gehe stattdessen in der Stadt die Tauben füttern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ganz ehrlich, würde ich hier nur ansatzweise meine wirkliche Meinung schreiben, käm ich wo rein, wo ich so schnell nicht wieder rauskommen würde..

Dass immer mehr Leute für die spendensammelnde Schüterzindustrie um NABU, BUND; PETA; WWF, Greenpeace etc. den Begriff "Ökofaschismus" verwenden, kann ich ich, je mehr ich solche Meldungen wie oben zu lesen bekomme, immer mehr nachvollziehen....

Schätze mein systolischer Blutdruck liegt in der Nähe von 500 gerade......


----------



## keinangelprofi (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schätze mein systolischer Blutdruck liegt in der Nähe von 500 gerade......



Geh mal ne Stunde angeln. Mich beruhigt das immer...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Geh mal ne Stunde angeln. Mich beruhigt das immer...#6


muss arbeiten :-(


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



zander67 schrieb:


> Wasservögel lassen sich von Anglern viel weniger stören,
> als hier dargestellt wird.



Ich hab neulich ganz entspannt gefeedert, als n Kormoran direkt an der Stelle aufgetaucht is. Keine Ahnung, wo der herkam, muss ne extrem lange Strecke getaucht sein. Hatte mich schon gewundert warum plötzlich nichts mehr beißt. Hat direkt die Rotaugen unverblümt und dreist von meinem Futterplatz gesammelt.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Mal wieder ohne jeglichen Fach- und Sachverstand !!!:r#q|bigeyes
Waller in einem Baggersee per E-Befischung fangen, na ja, vielleicht wollen sie die ja erst mit halben Hähnchen an die Oberfläche locken.... Und die Zander sind eh die schlimmsten Wasservögelvernichter, man sehe sich nur deren Reißzähne an, bei uns ist das Wasser oft blutrot gefärbt, wenn die im Rudel auf Raubzug gehen, und die losen Federn verstopfen dann auch noch die Turbinen des Wasserkraftwerks, das geht ja mal garnicht !!!

Tight lines
Tom


----------



## Taxidermist (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Das hier ist Welshasser Artikel vom letzen Jahr, der Vogelspanner Rühle hat den Fisch schon länger aufm Zettel!

https://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten...voegel-badenbaden-mit-welsen-_arid,99613.html

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

DANKE Jürgen, für die Zusatzinfo!! (gerade weil Du auch nicht gerade ein Wallerfreund bist ;-)) )


----------



## gründler (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Waller und E-fischen?????


....... ich wünsche gutes gelingen......


|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Kompetenz halt - was erwartest Du von der spendensammelnsen Schützerindustrie?

Kann sich mit dem DAFV oder dem LFV-BW zusammen tun....

Dann können sie die Waller, Hechte und Zander ja rausstreicheln, schön schützergerecht........


----------



## Trollwut (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Das hier ist Welshasser Artikel vom letzen Jahr, der Vogelspanner Rühle hat den Fisch schon länger aufm Zettel!
> 
> https://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten...voegel-badenbaden-mit-welsen-_arid,99613.html
> 
> Jürgen



Naja, dieser klebrige, unbewachte Oberflächenwelslaich is ja für die Vögel auch extrem einfach zu erreichen und kommt dadurch leicht in andere Gewässer.

Alternativ hat sich so ein Wsller auf der Vogeljagd verflogen und ist im falschen Gewässer gelandet. Kommt ja bei den besten Piloten vor. Amerika wurde ja auch nicht von Columbus entdeckt, sondern ein Waller war auf der Suche nach einer afrikanischen, nicht europäischen Schwalbe, wurde aber so weit abgetrieben, dass er schließlich in Amerika landete.
Dadurch ist auch der Rückgang der Ureinwohner, sowohl Süd- als auch Nordamerikanisch zu erklären, pflegten es diese Völker doch sich mit Federn zu schmücken. So wurden sie vom Wels als potentielle Beute eingeordnet.


----------



## gründler (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kompetenz halt - was erwartest Du von der spendensammelnsen Schützerindustrie?
> 
> .



Darauf erwartest du keine Antwort...ne ne ne nicht wirklich...dafür weischte schon zu lange wo ich seit Jahrzehnten für kämpfe......

Um zu gucken ob das E Gerät stark genug ist für 2m Walis,empfehle ich nen eigenen test wo wir das Gerät auf High stellen und dann Feldversuche am eigenen Geschlecht......kribbelssst nur ist es zu schwach,erst wenn einem der Helm anfängt zu leuchten ist es stark genug....


----------



## Ørret (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich  dreh den Spieß mal um....letzte Woche hab ich gesehen wie ein Bussard eins der seltenen gewordenen Rebhühner geschlagen hat! Ich fordere, das sämtliche Greifvögel ausgerottet werden, weil sie seltene Vogelarten fressen

Der Typ ist ja mal so ein richtiger Naturexperte#q#q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Dass Journalisten so was ungeprüft übernehmen, nur weils ja vom NABU kommt, ist, davon ab, genauso schlimm wie die Sache selber von dem NABUisten..


----------



## Deep Down (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Na, so ein Vorgehen wäre doch mal eine Anzeige wert! 
Ist das schon durchgeführt worden?


----------



## Riesenangler (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Was seit der Zeit der Saurier der völlig normale Lauf der Dinge ist, gefährdet also mit einmal die Vogelwelt? 
Ich muss wieder zum örtlichen Drogendealer, mir ist das Dope ausgegangen. Ich verstehe die Welt schon wieder nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



gründler schrieb:


> Waller und E-fischen?????
> 
> 
> ....... ich wünsche gutes gelingen......
> ...



Richtig, bis du den mit nem E-Gerät hast, ist alles ringsum gegrillt.
Vllt. ja auch ein paar gerade tauchende Kormorane und die Brut im Schilfgelege.
Was sind das für Flachzangen....  #q


----------



## gründler (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Alles "Geprüfte" Fachangestellte.........


Wenn dauerhaft,dann mit Großreusen und diese müssen zu einer Art Verbund/falle/trichter aufgestellt werden.Eine einzige Reuse irgendwo so aufgestellt fängt mal ab und zu einen,bringt aber  dauerhaft nicht viele.

Wenn Walis gegen das Leitnetz kommen schwimmen sie meist Rückwärts und nicht wie andere fische dran lang.

Daher mehrere Reusen so aufstellen das es ne art kleinen Eingang gibt und dahinter mehrere Reusen im Verband etc.durch die Panik die er in dem Reusenwald kriegt schwimmt er dann in eine rein.

Wir reden von Walis Ü 1.50m nicht von Babys,die sind noch dumm und schwimmen auch in einzelne aufgestellte....


----------



## Amigo-X (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich hab garnicht gewusst, dass die Spendensammler auch nur einen Hauch Fachkenntnis besitzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Die NABU soll schön weiter mit solchen Schlagzeilen aufwarten, dann erledigt sich vieles schon von allein, weil die Glaubhaftigkeit durch solche Argumentationen stark leiden wird.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Nicht aufregen,
wer solches von sich gibt,
ist als Spezies selbst durch das Naturschutzgesetz geschützt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die NABU soll schön weiter mit solchen Schlagzeilen aufwarten, dann erledigt sich vieles schon von allein, weil die Glaubhaftigkeit durch solche Argumentationen stark leiden wird.


Leider nicht, weil Journalisten ja sowas ungeprüft weiter verbreiten wie hier auch, weil es eben von Schützern kommt.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Naja, ich habe einige Nabukollegen, die auch nicht gut auf den Kormoran zu sprechen sind und sich auch für die Unterwasserwelt einsetzen.
Z.B. ist der Nabu für uns lokal ein sehr wichtiger und mächtiger Verbündeter gegen die kleine Wasserkraft und für Strukturverbesserungsmaßnahmen am und im Wasser. Z.B. Altarmanbindungen, Totholzeinbringung, Ansiedlung von Kleinfischarten ....

Solche Nabuvögel, eigentlich kommt der Nabu ja aus dem Vogelschutz, ziehen unsere Gemeinsamkeiten in den Dreck. Bei denen hört der Naturschutz an der Wasseroberfläche auf.

Leider gibts bei den Anglern auch genügend schräge Vögel, aber das ist nicht das Thema.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider nicht, weil Journalisten ja sowas ungeprüft weiter verbreiten wie hier auch, weil es eben von Schützern kommt.



Ich hoffe einfach das der gemeine Bürger das zu differenzieren vermag. Allerdings bin ich bei dir, weil der qualitative Journalismus da sehr einseitig berichten wird. Dennoch wird die NABU sich, genau wie PETA, über kurz oder lang mit den vielen Falschmeldungen ins eigene Knie schießen.

Wie zum Beispiel mit der Milchkuh und dem Schlachten, den vielen tausenden Litern und der Belohnung des Todes.

Auf dem Bild war dann leider ein Bulle...........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach das der gemeine Bürger das zu differenzieren vermag.



Da glaube ich nicht dran, denn die meisten Leute hinterfragen gar nicht, sondern nehmen solche Dinge einfach stupide an....gerade wenns Medien zeigen, sie nicht wirklich betroffen sind und selbst keine Ahnung haben.

Dieses dumme Gesülze gibts seitens Rechtlern / Schützern ja schon ewig...und trotzdem gibts diese Vereine noch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



D1985 schrieb:


> Da glaube ich nicht dran, denn die meisten Leute hinterfragen gar nicht, sondern nehmen solche Dinge einfach stupide an....gerade wenns Medien zeigen, sie nicht wirklich betroffen sind und selbst keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> Dieses dumme Gesülze gibts seitens Rechtlern / Schützern ja schon ewig...und trotzdem gibts diese Vereine noch.



Meine Erfahrungen sind da anders, es dauert einfach länger und meistens sind solche Themen Randnotiz. Aber generell entsteht der Eindruck dem Gegenüber natürlich so, weil es oft von Schützern einfach besser/breiter ins mediale Feld getragen wird.

Der Gegenpol fehlt, dann würde ich glatt behaupten wir hätten eine echte Debatte. Momentan ist es eben einfach einseitig.


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

*N*atürlich *A*lle *B*eteiligten *U*nfähing 
würde den Punkt eher treffen.
Diese Schwachköpfe haben es immer noch nicht verstanden das es ein fressen und gefressen werden immer gegeben hat und immer geben wird.
Durch dieses Zusammenspiel hat sich dieser Planet  mit seiner Tier und Pflanzenwelt doch erst entwickelt. Und wenn man man eine Komponente wegnimmt kann sie nicht so schnell durch eine andere ersetzt werden.
Genauso ist es wenn irgendetwas dazu kommt was da nicht hingehört(Grundel zb.) Und schon sind wir aus dem Gleichgewicht
Man muss diesen Knallern nicht mal das Fahrad wegnehmen, bau eine Pedale ab und das humpeln beginnt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Das einzige an der Sache, was ernst zu nehmen ist und den letzten zum Nachdenken anregen muss, ist

dass jeder Verband und jede Interessengruppe sich auch in radikalster Weise für ihre Sache äußern, auch wenn es faktisch noch so dumm und falsch ist,
nur die sich offiziell als  Vertreter unseres Interesse "Angeln" nennenden Verbände, sich in keinster Weise äußern. Was in radikalster Weise dumm und falsch und somit schädlich ist.

Wieder zeigt sich, dass Interessenvertretung Naturschutz, Tierschutz und "Angeln" konträre Ansichten hat, sogar gegenseitigen Ausschluss fordert und die Verbände, die vorgeben "Angeln und zugleich Umweltschutz" zu vertreten, sich in ihrem eigenen, hausgemachten Interessenkonflikt lähmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Vollkommen richtig , Toni!!


----------



## florianparske (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



gründler schrieb:


> Waller und E-fischen?????
> 
> 
> ....... ich wünsche gutes gelingen......
> ...




Ich hab auf Waller keine Praxiserfahrung, nur auf Forellen in Bächen...
Allerdings habe ich mal gelernt, dass je größer der Fisch, desto größer die Gestaltspannung und desto besser reagieren die Fische auf den Strom (Galvanotaxis) ...

Das größte Problem dürfte wahrscheinlich sein, die richtigen Unterstände der Waller zu finden, um diese effektiv zu befischen, oder?

Wenn einer Erfahrung auf Waller mit dem E-Gerät hat, würde ich gern mehr erfahren...

Gruß
Florian

P.S.: Der vom NABU hat doch einen an der Waffel....


----------



## gründler (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



florianparske schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Waller keine Praxiserfahrung, nur auf Forellen in Bächen...
> Allerdings habe ich mal gelernt, dass je größer der Fisch, desto größer die Gestaltspannung und desto besser reagieren die Fische auf den Strom (Galvanotaxis) ...
> 
> Das größte Problem dürfte wahrscheinlich sein, die richtigen Unterstände der Waller zu finden, um diese zu effektiv zu befischen, oder?
> ...



Kommt ganz auf die Gewässer an,nur geht das nicht überall und die Walis sind nicht so leicht zu befischen wie alle anderen Arten.

Sie spüren kleinste Elektromagnetische Impulse,sogar Haken scannen sie mit ihren Barteln ab,daher sind die meisten längst weg wenn der E-Kescher das erste mal die Oberfläche berührt.

Also Fische über 1.50m kleinere in flachen Gewässern geht auch mit E,aber je größer der Wali wird desto schwerer wird es.

Du setzt an und der schlägt einmal und gibt Vollgas,haut dir das Boot halb um etc.die sind echt sehr zäh und geben nicht so einfach flanke wie nen Zander oder so.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Fakt ist:
1 NABUler ist gefährlicher für die Gewässer als alle Waller Deutschlands zusammen.........


----------



## Tate (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Wenn sich ein NSG in ca. 50 Jahren ausgewogen entwickelt hat so sollte doch der Mensch in seiner gnadenlosen Selbstherrlichkeit die Finger davon lassen. Wie hat es die Natur nur ohne diese Tierschützer geschafft sich über Millionen von Jahren zu entwickeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Tate schrieb:


> Wenn sich ein NSG in ca. 50 Jahren ausgewogen entwickelt hat so sollte doch der Mensch in seiner gnadenlosen Selbstherrlichkeit die Finger davon lassen. Wie hat es die Natur nur ohne diese Tierschützer geschafft sich über Millionen von Jahren zu entwickeln?


Ein NABUler meint wohl vielleicht auch nur, nur weil er halt im NABU ist, weiss er besser als Gott, wie die Schöpfung gedacht ist............


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Hier noch so ne NABU-Schote, wo sie Fische ausrotten für Vögel - sogar gleich nen See  ablassen. 
Und das dann als "Artenschutz" verkauen:
Fische müssen für Naturschutz sterben
Das Fischsterben im Vogelparadies Schweinsberger Moor kündigt sich den Besuchern schon von weitem an: Der Gestank von verfaulendem Fisch steigt unangenehm in die Nase, noch bevor man den See im Moor erblickt.
Gerade vom Nabu-Haus aus würden sich mit bloßem Auge rund 50 aufgeblähte Fischkadaver erkennen lassen, die auf dem Seewasser treiben.


----------



## smithie (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich weiß nicht, wie die Genehmigung für E-Fischen in BaWü geregelt ist.

In Bayern könnte der NABUist sich gerne ein E-Fischen wünschen, eine Genehmigung von der Fischereifachberatung würde er nicht erhalten.

Ich hoffe, bei euch ist das ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Bei uns kriegt der  NABU (fast) alles genehmigt, alle Behörden NABU-durchseucht


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Zeugt von ziemlicher Einäugigkeit dieser Behörde(n)...

Das Wort Kompetenz,möchte ich  dabei erst gar nicht erwähnen..

Ansonsten würde der LV Präsident auch mal kräftig auf den NABU verwurmten Tisch hauen...wenn er denn mit Anglerfreundlichkeit und Lobbyarbeit was am Hut hätte;-)

Da lob ich mir smithies Erfahrung der Hinauskomplimentierung aus Fischereirechtlichen Aspekten.


----------



## Esox 1960 (2. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_AOwtuIGqo


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

Wenn das Video die Ökofantasten/(faschisten?) vom NABU sehen, werden sie vielleicht auch Rhein, Neckar, Donau, Elbe etc. ablassen wollen um alle Waller zu vernichten, damit die Tauben (von manchen auch Ratten der Lüfte genannt) als Vögel (immer dran denken, NABU ging aus Vogelschützern hervor) gerettet werden können vor der bösen Natur (so sie wie hier auch absichtlich den See für ein Fischmassaker abgelassen haben: http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben), die nun mal aus fressen und gefressen werden besteht. 

*Achja  - Natur ist für NABU (und BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc.) nicht böse, wenn die Ökos damit Spenden sammeln können, da darf man dann auch bedenkenlos rummanipulieren seitens der Ökomanen!
Nur wenn auch "natürlich" Vögel gefressen werden, dann ist auch die Natur plötzlich böse und man muss Fische massakrieren!*

Denn wenn die Wasser predigende und Wein saufende Schützerbande Vögel in Windkraft schreddert und Fische in Wasserkraft häckselt (Wie verlogen ist der Tierschutzstrom von Greenpeace Energy und PeTA?), wenn Heuler (eh Robbenüberbesatz in Nordsee) hochgepäppelt werden zum Spendensammeln statt der Natur überlassen (Seehundstationen),  wenn Flächen und Gewässer weggekauft werden um dann z. B. böse Fische durch See ablassen zu massakrieren (Fische im abgelassenen NABU-See stinken zum Himmel) oder vorher gepflegte Seen zu verlandeten Schlammlöchern verkommen zu lassen, wenn man Heckrinder verhungern lässt, weil man nicht in der Lage ist, das vernünftig zu managen (TAZ: Skandal beim Nabu - Im Artenschutz verhungert), oder NABU Pferde und Rinder schlicht ersaufen lässt (Weidetiere vom NABU ertrunken) etc., etc. etc.. - alles ok, wenn es die Ökomanen machen.

*Nur ist es in Augen dieser spendensammelnden Schützerei schlecht, wenn Landwirte, Jäger, Schäfer, Fischer, Angler versuchen, ganz normal und mit Fachkenntnis die Kulturlandschaft zum Wohle aller Menschen  zu gestalten.*
(Vielleicht weil die Ökomanen da nicht selber Kohle rausziehen können?)

Und wenn gerade in Baden-Württemberg - GRÜN regiert (mit einem Ex-NABU-Geschäftsführer als Staatsekretär im Umweltministerium) dann Windkraftvogelschredderanlagen von NABU und BUND gemeinsam gepuscht werden (Das Energiewende-Projekt von NABU und BUND), wie viel Geld es dafür wohl zusätzlich vom Staat zu den Spenden gibt?

Dass gerade NABU und BUND mit Windkraft auch Geld "verdienen" (sei es über Beteiligung wie auch Beratung/Projektung (https://www.fachagentur-windenergie.de/ueber-uns/mitglieder.html) oder "eingestellte Klagen gegen plötzliche Spendenbereitschaft") geht je auch schon seit langem durch alle Medien. 

Dass auch gerade in B-W mit dem  NABU-Staatssekretär Förderung von Wasserkraft im Koalitionsvertrag steht (Wasserkraftverbandspräsi Röhm ist Fraktionskollege (CDU) von von Eyb (Präsi Landesfischereiverband)), statt Bekämpfung des grün-roten  Fischhäckselstromes, habe ich auch schon oft genug geschrieben. 

Und die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wanzen sich noch an diese Schützer ran, statt deren Fehlverhalten aufzuzeigen und sich als kompetenter zu präsentieren (ok. Fehler gemerkt - die Verbände im DAFV sind je auch eh inkompetent, und müssten das selber erst noch lernen) .

Da krieg ich schon am hellen Morgen Blutdruck und wünsch diesen in meinen Augen nur heuchelnden und verlogenen Ökomanipulisten von NABU, BUND, WWF, GREENPEACE und Konsorten sowie den in meinen Augen im Endeffekt genauso für Natur, Gewässer, Angler und Bürger schädlichen Sport- und Angelfischerverbänden im DAFV sonstwas an den Hals!!

PS:
Interessante Facebookgruppe:
NABU-Sündenregister

PPS:
Das mit dem abgelassenen See hatte sogar "Folgen" für den NABU, auch darüber wurde bereits im Anglerboard berichtet:
NABU zu 500 € verurteilt für herbeigeführtes Fischsterben im eigenen Teich

Haben die dann noch wahrscheinlich als "Betriebskosten" oder "Sonderausgaben" abgesetzt für ihre Spendensammelorganisation..

Peanuts
Portokasse....

PPPS:
Eine interessante Frage stellte mir gerade noch ein Kollege aus der Ecke Weidetierhaltung/Landwirtschaft (danke dafür, Willi):
Ob der NABU den Wolf auch noch fördern würde, hätte er Kiemen und würde (Wasser)Vögel fressen??

Mal zum drüber nachdenken und so.................

Da wird schnell die Schützer-Heuchelei klar...................


----------



## wusel345 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

500€ als Strafe sind doch mehr oder weniger ein Witz. Zwei Nullen dahinter und der NAbu würde vielleicht, aber auch nur vielleicht, anfangen nach zu denken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Würde das ein Angelverein so machen in einem vom Staat gepachteten Gewässer, würde er wohl die Pacht entzogen kriegen und nicht nur 500 Euro zahlen.

Nur die Ökofanstasten können treiben, was sie wollen..


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Diese Schützer sollten sich vorbildlich benehmen und allen Menschen voran-
gehen.Ihre ökologischen Fußabdrücke löschen, indem sie von der Erdober-
fläche verschwinden.
Meine Frau sagt immer:"...dann les´halt das AB nicht."
Nun gibt es ein Beruhigungsgetränk mit Hopfen.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Diese Schützer sollten sich vorbildlich benehmen und allen Menschen voran-
> gehen.Ihre ökologischen Fußabdrücke löschen, indem sie von der Erdober-
> fläche verschwinden.
> Meine Frau sagt immer:"...dann les´halt das AB nicht."
> ...



Gruß unbekannterweise an Deine Frau - da musste durch ...

(das mit Deine Frau hat mich wenigstens wieder zum schmunzeln gebracht)..


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

In Baden-Württemberg kann eine E-Genehmigung nur mit Einverständniss des Gewässereigentümers und dem Inhaber(Pächter) des Fischrechtes genehmigt werden. Ausnahmen sind für wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen möglich.

Unsere Post zum Wolf Rühle

 Sehr geehrte Frau Oberbürgermeisterin,

  im Teckboten vom Wochenende wird ein Herr Wolf Rühle vom Nabu zitiert.  Laut einem anderen Pressebericht ist dieser Herr auch Umwelt- und Naturschutzbeauftragter ihrer Verwaltung.
  Wenn eine Person in dieser Funktion gegen die gewachsene Natur die Tötung anderer Tiere fordert um seine eigenen Präferenzen zu fördern, ist dies eine solche Ungeheuerlichkeit, dass man die Funktion dieses Herrn in Frage stellen muss.
  Wir Angler fordern, dass dieser Bericht nicht ohne Konsequenzen für Herrn Rühle bleibt und sie sich als Verwaltungsleitung für diesen Missgriff dieses Herrn entschuldigen und sich von seinem Vorschlag distanzieren.

https://www.teckbote.de/nachrichten...chen-fuer-die-artenvielfalt-_arid,205184.html




Und an den Teckboten:


  Sehr geehrte Redaktion,
  sie unterstützen mit ihrer Veröffentlichung einen Aufruf des Nabu Vertreters und Umwelt- und Naturschutzbeauftragten der Stadt Kirchheim,
  einen erheblichen Eingriff in die Natur vorzunehmen, um die von Herr Rühle offensichtlich geschätzten Vögel zu fördern.  Fische dürfen dann nach dieser Logik durchaus als Massenfutter für fischfressende Vögel dienen und die Fischbestände an den Zusammenbruch führen, aber Fische die Vögel fressen geht gar nicht. Da müssen dann die Fische weg. 
  Was für eine perverse Vorstellung von Natur und zusammenhänge in der Natur. Angeblich sollen auch die Angler in den wenigen Stunden die sie in Wernau angeln dürfen die Vögel stören. Einfach mal so daher geschrieben ohne Beleg.  Wieso können dann die Angler diese Vögel fotografieren wenn sie direkt neben dem Angler sitzen? Der Vogelschützer benötigt dazu ein Hochleistungsteleobjektiv weil die Vögel vor ihm wegfliegen.
  Da scheint beim Vogelschützer die Sichtweise sehr eindimensional zu sein.
  Und so einer hat dann bei der Verwaltung ein öffentliches Amt um die Natur zu schützen?  Ok, wenn die Natur nur aus Vögeln besteht und nur für Herrn Rühle da ist mag das in Ordnung sein. Und wenn er dann 30  Personen durchs Naturschutzgebiet führt wird das für ihn keine Störung sein. Nur der ruhig da sitzende Angler wird stören.

  Erstaunlich auch, dass eine Zeitung so einen Artikel ungeprüft abdruckt.


  Gerne auch als Leserbrief abdrucken ohne sinnentstellende Kürzungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Sehr gut, druff!!


----------



## smithie (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Wer ist denn Eigentümer bzw Pächter?

@willmalwassagen: in welcher Funktion hast Du/ihr denn das an OBB und Presse geschrieben?


----------



## Elgar (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Auch interessant ist ja, dass Angler angeblich stören würden, in mitten in diesem Naturschutzgebiet betreibt ein grosser deutscher Autobauer seit Jahrzehnten ein Teststrecke, was nicht stört.Weil Vögel gibt es dort ja massenhaft Trotz Waller und Autos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



smithie schrieb:


> @willmalwassagen: in welcher Funktion hast Du/ihr denn das an OBB und Presse geschrieben?


In welcher Eigenschaft weiss ich nicht (er könnte ja auch privat schreiben), aber ist ist streitbarer Vereinspräsi eines mit guten Gründen aus dem LFV-BW ausgetretenen, größeren Angelvereines in B-W....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Frau Oberbürgermeisterin,
> 
> im Teckboten vom Wochenende wird ein Herr Wolf Rühle vom Nabu zitiert.  Laut einem anderen Pressebericht *ist dieser Herr auch Umwelt- und Naturschutzbeauftragter ihrer Verwaltung.*


Vielleicht versteht jetzt mancher das besser:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei uns kriegt der  NABU (fast) alles genehmigt, alle Behörden NABU-durchseucht


----------



## gründler (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

In einer neusten Jagdzeitschrift fordert man/fragt man..Wann endlich die Jäger/ Angler / Landwirte Partei kommt und ob die nicht längst überfällig wäre um diesen ganzen Gegner Wahnsinn Stirn zu bieten.

Meine Meinung auch wenn wir nicht gleich 20% kriegen würden,ja sie ist längst überfällig.......

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Falscher Ansatz, weil trotzdem alle anderen Parteien wie auch die meisten Medien leider den Schützern (mehr oder weniger) hinterherlaufen oder gar selber die bessern Schützer sein wollen:
Wahlprüfstein - Zusammen gefasste Antworten

Die einzige wirkliche Nachhaltigkeit, welche NABU, BUND und Konsorten interessiert, ist die auf ihren Spendenkonten..

DAS muss gebrochen werden!

Die Dominanz in Politik und Medien.

Daher müssen solche Dinge wie hier auch verbreitet werden, damit sich alle Parteien schämen müssen, von links nach rechts, von oben nach unten, wenn sie weiter mit dieser spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie gemeinsame Sache machen.


----------



## gründler (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Die Grünen warn damals auch nur kleine piiieeep....und einige der Herren und Damen gingen damals noch Molos/Steine werfen und lebten in Häuser die sie besetzten.

Ausgelacht hat man sie,aber sie haben es gepackt...warum auch nicht eine Partei der Naturnutzer wie geschrieben.

Weiß aber was du damit meinst,ist klar.Trotzdem könnten wir sowas mehr oder weniger gebrauchen,besser als gar nix.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ein guter Bundesverband, der Schützer das Fürchten lehrt und Parteien in Spur bringt, würde mir schon reichen - mehr als Verbände sind Schützer auch nicht ..

Und die haben es schon fast geschafft, gegen Menschen und  Natur die Macht zu übernehmen.

Das MUSS ein guter Verband kontern, da brauchts keine neue Partei.

Mit dem DAFV und Konsorten sind die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer wir aber wahrscheinlich eher mal irgendwann ne NABU-Unterabteilung - da nützt auch keine neue Partei was bei solche Luschen..

Kann mich nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das Video die Ökofantasten/(faschisten?) vom NABU sehen, werden sie vielleicht auch Rhein, Neckar, Donau, Elbe etc. ablassen wollen um alle Waller zu vernichten, damit die Tauben (von manchen auch Ratten der Lüfte genannt) als Vögel (immer dran denken, NABU ging aus Vogelschützern hervor) gerettet werden können vor der bösen Natur (so sie wie hier auch absichtlich den See für ein Fischmassaker abgelassen haben: http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben), die nun mal aus fressen und gefressen werden besteht.
> 
> *Achja  - Natur ist für NABU (und BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc.) nicht böse, wenn die Ökos damit Spenden sammeln können, da darf man dann auch bedenkenlos rummanipulieren seitens der Ökomanen!
> Nur wenn auch "natürlich" Vögel gefressen werden, dann ist auch die Natur plötzlich böse und man muss Fische massakrieren!*
> ...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



gründler schrieb:


> Meine Meinung auch wenn wir nicht gleich 20% kriegen würden,ja sie ist längst überfällig.......
> 
> |wavey:



Ein umdenken bei den "etablierten" wäre überfällig..man muss nicht jede noch so ideoligisch schräg oder gar gefährlich tickende Weltanschauung hofieren,nur um ein paar trügerisch wertvolle Randstimmen abgreifen zu können.

Schon 3x nicht,wenn daraus  Minderheitendiktate wachsen.

DAS muss in die Köpfe von Politik und Medien. Beide sollten endlich wieder ihrem Auftrag folgen..


----------



## gründler (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ja also gewisse Herren und Damen dürften dann kein Amt inne usw.Stimmrecht würde ich auch entziehen ^^ aber als Förderer dürften se weiter löhnen....

Es müsste eine komplette neue Mannschaft her die nicht unterwandert ist und Mauschelt etc. und nicht die alten bekannten mit Helmbrand und Hackenporsche dafür einspannen.


----------



## gründler (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DAS muss in die Köpfe von Politik und Medien. Beide sollten endlich wieder ihrem Auftrag folgen..




Viele Medien sind aber die Politik...oder wie lässt sich das ganze Weltweite geschehen gerad erklären?

Brauchen wa nicht mal Ot für werden,wer nicht ganz an Helmbrand leidet und kein Pfeil im Hut hat...... sieht und merkt doch was uns die Augsburger Puppenkiste so täglich serviert.

Keine Seilbahn der Welt ist so lang wie die Seilschaften........


----------



## Tate (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Nein wir brauchen keine politische Partei für Randgruppen sondern Politiker mit gesunden Menschenverstand und Funktionäre welche die Organisation in der sie tätig sind mit Herz verteidigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

So seh ichs auch, Tate!


----------



## kemo (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Bin zufällig aus dem wernauer angelverein und verfolge die Diskussion mit Interesse mit....komischer weise wird bei jeder jahresversammlung über ein schlechten raubfisch bestand gemotzt...Also irgendwie kann hier was nicht stimmen....Falls die Seen wo in dem Artikel gemeint sind die sind wo hinter unseren vereinsseen liegen dürft ihr nabu Vögel die Fische gerne Umsiedeln...Und nehmt die kormorane im Tausch bitte mit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



kemo schrieb:


> Falls die Seen wo in dem Artikel gemeint sind die sind wo hinter unseren vereinsseen liegen dürft ihr nabu Vögel die Fische gerne Umsiedeln...Und nehmt die kormorane im Tausch bitte mit.



müssen wohl die sein....


----------



## kemo (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> müssen wohl die sein....



Also sind NICHT unsere vereinsseen gemeint?langsam bekomme ich Panik konnte auch noch niemand aus dem Vorstand erreichen...Zum teckbote noch...Wer weiss wer da arbeitet und welche Ansichten vertreten werden muss sich nicht über einfach übernommene Artikel wundern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ne, müssen wohl (so hab ichs verstanden), die NABU-Tümpel sein.
Ohne Gewähr.


----------



## Schlaubi83 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Diese und andere Diskussionen erinnert mich an ein ehemaliges Problem, was wir bei uns mit dem Angelverein mal hatten. 

Wir hatten mal an einem unsere Weiher recht viele Eisvögel und Erdbrüter, da wir einen Steilhang direkt zum Wasser haben. Dieser Steilhang wurde vom Verein, da er zu unserer Pacht gehört, gepflegt und beschnitten, sodass keine der Pflanzen überhandgenommen hat und ein gewisses Gleichgewicht bestand. Nachdem dort nun die Große Erdhummeln gefunden wurde (stark gefährdet und Rote Liste) durften wir nichts mehr machen. Nach einigen Jahren waren keine Eisvögel mehr vorhanden und die Erdhummeln waren nicht mehr am Steilhang zu finden. 

Was war passiert????

Die Erdhummeln sind umgezogen, und zwar auf die andere Seite, die vom Verein noch gepflegt und geschnitten wird, sodass die Pflanzen im Gleichgewicht bleiben. Nachdem das bekannt wurde, sollte der andere Hang auch gesperrt werden, was aufgrund der Pachtverträge nicht möglich war. Der andere Hang wurde dann wieder freigeben und durfte vom Verein wieder gepflegt werden. Nach ein paar Jahren waren die Eisvögel wieder da und die Erdhummeln waren auch wieder im Hang und alle haben sich gefreut. Die Ämter waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt neu besetzt und haben trotz erheblichen Einwands von gewissen Organisationen nichts unternommen.
  Das Beste daran war, die Schuld hatte weiterhin der Angelverein, da er in die Natur eingreift und so das natürliche Gleichgewicht stört.

  Das Ganze hat ein einem Zeitraum von ca. 15 Jahren stattgefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Zeigt bestens wieder einmal eines:
NABU und Schützer keine Ahnung vom Praxis, sind nur gut im Spendensammeln und Angler aussperren...


----------



## kemo (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ne, müssen wohl (so hab ichs verstanden), die NABU-Tümpel sein.
> Ohne Gewähr.



Dann bin ich ohne Gewähr ein wenig beruhigter...Ich wusste aber garnicht das an dem nabu tümpel geangelt werden darf...Wie sollen da Angler die Vögel stören?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Nenene, die WOLLEN E-Befischung statt Angeln für Wels raus, weil das Vögel weniger stört - da darf normal nicht geangelt werden und das wollen die auch nicht.


----------



## kemo (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Danke Thomas!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ohne Gewehr bleibt ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



kemo schrieb:


> Und nehmt die kormorane im Tausch bitte mit.



Easy..die bräuchten zum Umsiedeln dazu nur leihweise euer Angelgerät.

Lt. NABU Fach-und Sach-
kenntnis*hüstel*,lassen sich die schwarzen Vögel ja einfach und effektiv per Angel fangen..

Kabelbinder dürften die wohl selber en Masse haben [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

pööööhse - gefällt mir ..
Wer nicht zwischen den Zeilen lesen, oder nicht im Thema ist, hier die Themen dazu:

Video: Matze Koch stößt NABU Bescheid...


Weniger Möwen auf Fehmarn dank NABU-Kormoranschutz?


----------



## Schlaubi83 (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

NABU ist heute aber nicht überall ganz so schlimm. Im Moment arbeiten wir gut mit der Regionalen NABU zusammen um ein ehemaligen Weiher wieder in ein Angel See sowie Vogelschutzgebiet zurück zu führen.

Der Weiher wurde aufgrund eines Neubaugebiets als Naturschutzgebiet erklärt und die Pachtverträge wurden nicht verlängert. Das Schlimme war damals, es wurde nichts unternommen sondern der Weiher wurde nach Beschluss einfach sich selbst überlassen, obwohl wir damals auf Folgen hingewiesen haben. Das Resultat sieht man nun nach ca. 10 Jahren. Die Vögel meiden das Gewässer da die Insektenarten und deren Anzahl unnatürlich sind. Beschwerden vom denn ansässigen Bewohner gibt es schon seit mehreren Jahren. Nachdem die NABU es selber nicht Schaft bzw. nicht weiß was Sie machen soll wurden wir angefragt und dürfen nun wieder aktiv werden.

Schuld hat aber weiterhin der Angelverein da wir das Gewässer damals schon in einen unnatürlichen Zustand gebracht haben und die Natur dies nicht mehr selber regulieren kann.

Der Verein schätzt das die Rückführung noch mal 10 Jahre dauert, unklar ist bisher wer die ganzen Kosten stemmen soll.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Schlaubi83 schrieb:


> Nachdem die NABU es selber nicht Schaft bzw. nicht weiß was Sie machen soll wurden wir angefragt und dürfen nun wieder aktiv werden.



Das nennst du nicht schlimm?

Ich finde es eher beängstigend typisch und bezeichnend für den Gesamtblicktechnischen Kompetenzzustand einiger Naturschutzfraktionen.

Am eigenen Tellerrand endet dann die Möchtegernkunst.

Aber Hauptsache erstmal alles an Land und damit ausser Reichweite anderer schaffen.

Apropos...wäre nicht das erstemal,das man als helfender Angelverein hinterher nach dem " der Mohr hat seine Schuldigkeit getan" Prinzip behandelt wird.

Insofern verstehe ich die oftmals überzogen erscheinende Kritik gegenüber NABU und Co. durchaus..gebrannte Kinder und so.. 

Also Augen auf beim Pferdekauf..nicht das ihr hinterher nur als naives Werkzeug dasteht.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Es handelt sich dabei um das Vogelschutzgebiet Wernauer Baggerseen. Da hat der Angelverein sehr eingeschränkt die Möglichkeit zu angeln. Ner 2 oder 3 x die Woche und begrenzte Anzahl Angler.
Warum ich da schreibe, weil ich  mich betroffen fühle von diesem verzapften Unfug und der Nabu Mensch dort nichts zu sagen hat.
Und die Oberbürgermeisterin soll dafür gerade stehen wenn ihre Mitarbeiter so etwas fordern. Die handeln nämlich immer in ihrem Auftrag.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Und ihr Auftrag als oberste Verwaltungschefin,obliegt dann primär in der letztendlichen Verantwortung über Handeln und Entscheid nach sachlicher Fakten/Rechtslage und nicht nach "wünsch dir was" eines zweifelhaften(weil einäugig befangen) Beauftragten.

Das in so einer Position Böcke zum Gärtner gemacht werden,lässt ohnehin einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack aufkommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Das in so einer Position Böcke zum Gärtner gemacht werden,lässt ohnehin einen merkwürdigen Beigeschmack aufkommen.


Wie gesagt:
*Der NABU Geschäftsführer Baumann wurde unter GRÜN-Schwarz plötzlich Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium (so wie Flasbarth im Bund (BMUB, auch vorher GF im NABU/Bund gewesen)* - bei uns in B-W ist da wirklich vom Parlament bis in die kleinste Amtsstube alles schützerverseucht..

Was glaubt ihr, wie die GRÜNEN, NABU, BUND und Konsorten gejault hätten von wegen Lobby/Vorteilsnahme etc., *wenn Zetsche, Chef vom Daimler, Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium geworden wäre??*

Aber GRÜNE und NABU, BUND etc., da ists ja in Ordnung, wenn die sich die Republik ins geschützt Unmenschliche umbauen und ihre Leute so dreist + überall reindrücken..

Das ist noch viel gefährlicher, weil die mit Verordnungen Parlamente umgehen, gängige Praxis (siehe Angelverbote AWZ/Fehmarnbelt, Nachtangelverbot in B-W, Aalangelverbot in B-W etc.), statt neue Gesetze zu machen, die durchs Parlament müssten.

Kann mich nur wiederholen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn das Video die Ökofantasten/(faschisten?) vom NABU sehen, werden sie vielleicht auch Rhein, Neckar, Donau, Elbe etc. ablassen wollen um alle Waller zu vernichten, damit die Tauben (von manchen auch Ratten der Lüfte genannt) als Vögel (immer dran denken, NABU ging aus Vogelschützern hervor) gerettet werden können vor der bösen Natur (so sie wie hier auch absichtlich den See für ein Fischmassaker abgelassen haben: http://www.op-marburg.de/Lokales/Ostkreis/Fische-muessen-fuer-Naturschutz-sterben), die nun mal aus fressen und gefressen werden besteht.
> 
> *Achja  - Natur ist für NABU (und BUND, WWF, Greenpeace etc.) nicht böse, wenn die Ökos damit Spenden sammeln können, da darf man dann auch bedenkenlos rummanipulieren seitens der Ökomanen!
> Nur wenn auch "natürlich" Vögel gefressen werden, dann ist auch die Natur plötzlich böse und man muss Fische massakrieren!*
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

*Update 04.09. 2017:*

Dass Matze Koch sich immer häufiger auch angelpolitischer Themen annimmt, finde ich klasse. 

Den hier besprochenen Fall - um die von einem NABU-Mann geforderte Regulierung der Raubfischbestände an den Wernauer Baggerseen - hatte ich Matze am Wochenende weitergeleitet.

Umso mehr freut es mich - und ich mache da gerne Werbung für Matze und sein Video - dass er nun dieses Thema aufgegriffen und ein sehr emotionales Video-Statement auf seiner Facebook-Seite veröffentlicht.

Matze zeigt hier ganz klar auf, dass "Regulierung" von Beständen für den NABU immer nur dann gut ist, wenn es ins eigene Weltbild passt. 

*Hier das Video:*


 Matze Koch: Der NABU lässt mal wieder meine Pumpe kollabieren!


https://www.facebook.com/186728311395573/videos/1365576746844051/

*Super gemacht, Matze Koch! 

Danke fürs mitkämpfen an der angelpolitischen Front!!

Bitte verbreitet dieses Video weiter! 

Danke!*​
Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Matze ist wiedermal der geilste und hat recht ohne Ende.
Es wird wiklich Zeit das der gemeine Angler sich erhebt und nicht nur mit der Anglerdemo 3.0 .Das muss viel weiter gehen und öfter stattfinden bis der letzte Behörden oder Verbandsknaller es begriffen hat.

-----*Angler sind Naturschützer*-----


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Angler schützen weil sie nutzen - NABU tut so als ob er schützt, weil er Spenden sammeln will..


----------



## marlowe (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Was für eine alberne Aufregung, nur weil sich ein Provinzfunktionär des NABU ziemlich unqualifiziert über Raubfische äußert.

Der promovierte Wildbiologe und prominente Angelcholeriker Matze Koch nimmt das natürlich zum Anlass, den Naturschutzverbänden mal ordentlich die Meinung zu geigen und lautstark klar zumachen, dass sie keine Ahnung haben(aber auch wirklich gar keine!).

Danke! 
Dann brauch man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn wir Angler mit unseren Belangen nicht wirklich ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Dass da ein "klein bisschen" mehr dahinter steckt, hast Du schon mit bekommen? 
Und  dass das kein Einzelfall ist, sondern das "System NABU", das hier beschrieben wird



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> willmalwassagen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Sehr geehrte Frau Oberbürgermeisterin,
> ...



Und ob ein geprüfter Angler nicht mehr von Fischen undGewässern, versteht als ein (Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Landespflege und Landschaftsgärtner, lässt sich sicher auch diskutieren...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



marlowe schrieb:


> Was für eine alberne Aufregung, nur weil sich ein Provinzfunktionär des NABU ziemlich unqualifiziert über Raubfische äußert.



Als Einzellfall wäre das wohl richtig.

Ist's aber leider nicht!

So langsam überspannen sie nämlich ihren billigen Populismusbogen


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

empfehle immer wieder gerne, im Profil von Usern nach älteren Beiträgen zu suchen, wenn man sich über  einen aktuellen wundert.

Da kriegt man schnell mit, ober jemand eher Richtung Schutz und Verband allgemein schreibt, oder Richtung Angeln und Angler..

Beides erlaubt und jederzeit möglich, nur als Tipp zum einordnen von manchem Posting..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Als Einzellfall wäre das wohl richtig.
> 
> Ist's aber leider nicht!
> 
> So langsam überspannen sie nämlich ihren billigen Populismusbogen



MK schlüsselt doch einfach nur auf, wie der Maßstab der NABU auf und unter Wasser sich verschiebt. Er zeigt einfach simpel den Blödsinn auf und stellt einen Vergleich.

Ich sehe nicht, das irgendwelche Forderungen stellt. Wie dem auch sei, die NABU hat bei mir den letzten Zentimeter Boden nun verloren.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Und bevor ich es vergesse:

So sieht gelebter Schutz bei der NABU aus, wenn man in einem klar deklariertem Hochwassergebiet Tiere hält....

https://www.az-online.de/altmark/ta...nabu-chef-kreisverbandes-stendal-3372128.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, die NABU hat bei mir den letzten Zentimeter Boden nun verloren.


#6#6#6
Schon für einen einzigen , der das einsieht, hat sich meine Arbeit gelohnt.
Danke!

Stete Tropfen...................


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> Schon für einen einzigen , der das einsieht, hat sich meine Arbeit gelohnt.
> Danke!
> 
> Stete Tropfen...................



Ich hab dir nen Link gepostet, da sieht man gut, was die NABU alles kann. Das war ein riesen Skandal, der einfach keine Beachtung kam. Jeder mit zwei Gehirnzellen wusste ja schon das es ne heiße Ecke ist.......

Der Nabu war das egal und so ließ man jene Tiere, derer man sich zum Schutze verschrieben hatte, elendig ersaufen. Clownsverein. Aber wir sind die bösen Angler, schon klar..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich hab dir nen Link gepostet, da sieht man gut, was die NABU alles kann.


Danke Dir, das ist ne andere Quelle für das hier:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder NABU Pferde und Rinder schlicht ersaufen lässt (Weidetiere vom NABU ertrunken) etc., etc. etc.. - alles ok, wenn es die Ökomanen machen.


----------



## marlowe (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> empfehle immer wieder gerne, im Profil von Usern nach älteren Beiträgen zu suchen, wenn man sich über  einen aktuellen wundert.
> 
> Da kriegt man schnell mit, ober jemand eher Richtung Schutz und Verband allgemein schreibt, oder Richtung Angeln und Angler..
> 
> Beides erlaubt und jederzeit möglich, nur als Tipp zum einordnen von manchem Posting..



Du darfst ruhig offen schreiben und musst keine sibyllinischen Hinweise streuen - wir sind schließlich nicht im Politbüro.

:l


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



marlowe schrieb:


> Du darfst ruhig offen schreiben und musst keine sibyllinischen Hinweise streuen - wir sind schließlich nicht im Politbüro.
> 
> :l



Auf gut deutsch bist du als Nicht-Angler im Anglerforum als Vertreter von Tierschutz und Co. einfach falsch und positionierst dich recht einseitig.


----------



## marlowe (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Auf gut deutsch bist du als Nicht-Angler im Anglerforum als Vertreter von Tierschutz und Co. einfach falsch und positionierst dich recht einseitig.



Ja, und zur Tarnung poste ich zu Anglerthemen. #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ihr müsst (und dürft, Regeln) euch nicht gegenseitig an den Hals gehen. Bitte beachten. 
Danke


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



marlowe schrieb:


> - wir sind schließlich nicht im Politbüro.



Mit Blick auf Schützerdeutschland 
wäre ich mir da aber nicht so sicher ;-)


----------



## 1.Hippo (4. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Immer wenn man denkt es geht nicht schlimmer...setzen diese spendensammelnden Verwirrten noch ein´s drauf...#q
Ist geteilt :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



1.Hippo schrieb:


> Ist geteilt :m


#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Und wer immer noch meint, Naturschützer würden die Natur besser schützen als Nutzer:
Hier mal was, wo Angler nicht betroffen sind!

Aber die "Systematik" der spendensammelnden Schützeriundustrie wieder mehr als deutlich wird und die gleiche gegen Kanufahrer wie gegen uns Angler seitens der Ökomanen!

Ich bedanke mich bei einem User für diesen Hinweis!!!! 

http://www.alles-lausitz.de/naturschutz-an-der-neisse-mit-kratzern.html


----------



## gründler (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Dann sollte er das doch auch einhalten und sie nicht jeden tag Std. lang unter Störung Leid Stress und co knipsen....hat er überhaupt das Recht am Bild....nicht das es ihm so ergeht wie dem Affenfotomann der nun Pleite ist.

„Es ist verboten, wild lebende Tiere der streng geschützten Arten und der europäischen Vogelarten während der Fortpflanzungs-, Aufzucht-, Mauser-, Überwinterungs- und Wanderungszeiten erheblich zu stören.



Gilt das nur für Angler Kanuten und Jäger? Oder haben Tierfotog. einen Sachkundenachweis mit Prüfung zum Störungsfreien knipsen????...fragen über fragen........


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

eben - daher dankbar über diesen Tipp, den ich daher hier gerne geteilt habe! ..


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich habe vor kurzem folgendes zum fotografieren von Eisvögeln geschrieben!

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4704996&postcount=393

Die Vögel sind für "Naturfotografen" höchst prestigeträchtig, kennt jeder und die Vögel sehen zudem spektakulär aus.
Es hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten geradezu eine Inflation dieser Bilder gegeben , so dass sie heute nichts besonderes mehr sind!
Ich möchte auch nicht wissen, mit welchen Tricks dieser Fotograf gearbeitet hat, aber es wäre ein einfaches die entfernten Eisvogelansitze zu erneuern, anstatt deshalb ein Fass auf zu machen.
Hilfreich beim erneuern eines Ansitzastes, es darf auch z.b. eine Eisenstange sein dem Eisvogel ist das egal, wäre sicher ein Leihkanu vom verunglimpften Kanuverleih!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

es wäre ein leichtes - aber NABUisten und Schützer wollen ja nicht arbeiten, sondern Spenden sammeln und agitieren..


----------



## vergeben (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich durfte letztens mit ansehen, wie Entenküken nach Wasserflöhen geschnappt haben. Einige wurden gefressen, andere verendeten qualvoll und sinnlos. NABU und Petra sind informiert, damit die Entenplage ein Ende hat.
Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



vergeben schrieb:


> Ich durfte letztens mit ansehen, wie Entenküken nach Wasserflöhen geschnappt haben. Einige wurden gefressen, andere verendeten qualvoll und sinnlos. NABU und Petra sind informiert, damit die Entenplage ein Ende hat.
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


IST DAS GEIL!!! 
You made my Day!


----------



## Förde-Burns (6. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Ich setze es mal hier rein. Als Schleswig-Holsteiner viel mir auf im Tageblatt, das ein Redakteur das erste mal den Komoran Aalkrähe nannte https://www.shz.de/lokales/holsteinischer-courier/kormoran-verursacht-stau-auf-der-a7-und-schnappt-nach-polizisten-id17752821.html


Dieser Name sollte sich Einbürgern unter den Anglern, so fragen sich irgendwann Laien, was es mit dem Namen Aalkrähen auf sich hat


----------



## BERND2000 (7. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Grundsätzlich gilt es einen möglichst hohen gewachsenen (nicht Besezten) Raubfischbestand zu erhalten, um Schäden durch Ungleichgewichte im Nahrungsnetz zu vermeiden.
 Gilt für die Wasserqualität  wie auch für den Naturschutz.

 Wenn es keine seltene Ausnahme ist, sollten da einige Herren ein Grundsätzliches Verständnisproblem von Naturschutz, Artenvielfalt und Gewässerbiologie haben.

 Wobei nicht selten viel zu viele Enten oder auch Gänse vorkommen.
 Hecht oder Wels....können da durchaus ausdünnen, müssen da eigentlich ausdünnen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (7. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Der Teckbote hat heute meinen Leserbrief ungekürzt abgedruckt. Siehe post weiter vorne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Super!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Noch so ne Schote:
Immer irrer - Naturschutz in Deutschland: 8-Zentimeter-Fisch kostet Bund 3,5 Mio. €


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

In diesem Fall kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Für das konkrete Gebiet existiert ein Managementplan aus dem Jahre 2016, der sich ua mit dem Gefährungsstatus der relevanten Wasservögel auseinandersetzt:
http://www4.lubw.baden-wuerttemberg...name=01_MaP_Filder_Text_Auslegungsfassung.pdf

Das Thema Wels ist offenkundig ein alter Hut und wurde auf in der Tat populitischer Ebene bereits 2013 thematisiert:
http://www.ntz.de/nachrichten/leserbriefe/artikel/der-wels-als-suendenbock/

Nichts davon findet sich im 3 Jahre später erlassenen Plan.

Ohne das näher verfolgt zu haben, ist mein Eindruck deshalb der, dass  der NABU Ortsverein einen komplett ideologisierten Krieg gegen Wels und Co. führt.

By the way: Ich hab das Glück, mit meinem Sohnemann ein eigenes Gewässer zu bewirtschaften. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit beobachtete ich ne Bläßhuhnmama mit Nachwuchs im Gefolge. Plötzlich gab's nen Riesen Schwall und weg war eins der Küken. Sehr geil. That's the way. Den gleichen Job erledigen übrigens die am Gewässer aktiven gefiederten Kollegen mit eher räuberischer Ernährung ( ua Sperber, div.Falken). Mit dem in der Sache irrelevanten Unterschied, dass der Tod von oben kommt... Ne echte Zwickmühle also für Kuschelzoo Vogelschützer, wenn die zu schützenden Freunde von ebenfalls gefiederten Beutegreifern verputzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Nur dass auch hier klar ist, dass Grünknochen auf Seiten des NABU steht und seine Postings bei uns im entsprechenden Kontext gelesen und verstanden werden müssen


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Grünknochen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Um es mal praktisch zu machen: Ich selbst hab schon so einige Projekte mit dem NABU gemacht, war über Jahre Mitglied im DBV (Vorläufer des NABU).
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (9. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

Tommy's world...
Im Übrigen no comment.


----------



## Reg A. (10. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur dass auch hier klar ist, dass Grünknochen auf Seiten des NABU steht und seine Postings bei uns im entsprechenden Kontext gelesen und verstanden werden müssen



Tut er das? Nur, weil er früher mal mit dem NABU zusammengearbeitet hat? Zumal Grünknochen dir ja durchaus manchmal das Wort redet (wie im Beitrag zuvor)...

Nicht falsch verstehen, Thomas: Ich schätze dein Engagement für unser Hobby sehr, keine Frage! 
Was ich aber weder nachvollziehen noch ganz befürworten kann ist die hier z.T. zwischen den Zeilen (und manchmal auch ganz explizit!) erhobene Forderung einer "Pananglerischen Gemeinschaft". "Wir gegen den Rest der Welt", sozusagen. Oder "wer nicht für uns ist, ist gegen uns". Da hapert's bei mir schonmal am "Wir/uns". Die Welt ist nunmal nicht entweder schwarz oder weiß, sondern eher in vielen Grautönen gehalten. Und nur weil jemand zufällig das selbe Hobby wie ich ausübt, fühle ich mich mit dieser Person noch lange nicht automatisch irgendwie verbunden! Das gilt sowohl fürs Angeln wie auch für alle anderen meiner Hobbys. Ich solidarisiere mich ja auch nicht mit jedem, der zufällig den gleichen Kleidungs-/Musik-/Essens-/etc. pp. -geschmack hat wie ich. Das wird zunächst wertfrei zur Kenntnis genommen und kann dann, abschließend, unter Umständen einen womöglich positiven Einfluss auf meine Gesamteinschätzung der Person haben - oder eben nicht. Und sicherlich ticke nicht nur ich so.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Nicht nur eine Gesellschaft, auch ein Forum lebt nunmal von Diversität und Pluralität, mit allen Licht- und Schattenseiten! Sonst kann man auch gleich nen Blog eröffnen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2017)

*AW: NABU dreht frei: Raubfische raus, sie gefährden Wasservögel*

nur nochmal für Dich zum Verständnis von wegen all den Grautönen (wo ich Dir recht gebe, dass es nicht nur schwarz und wiss gibt - hier halt leider schon):


> "Wir gegen den Rest der Welt",


Das ist halt leider für Angler in der Realität inzwischen so geworden.

Bestes Beispiel der NABU-Mann mit den Wallern hier aus dem Bericht.

Das ist nicht nur irgendeiner der üblichen Ökospinner.

Der wurde da in der Verwaltung zum Umwelt- und Naturschutzbeauftragter gemacht und bringt das Thema immer wieder auf den Plan und eine unkritische Presse verbreitet das dann auch so weiter - bis sie dann endlich für ihre Vögel die Raubfische raus haben!

Und dann gleichzeitig noch mit behaupten, E-Fischen wäre besser, weil Angler stören - das ist DEREN AKTUELLE SICHTWEISE IM NABU!!

So wie der Herr im Regierungspräsidium Karlsruhe, der Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Kormoranabschuss erteilen sollte, auch ein NABU - Mann ist (siehe Video Linkenheim).

Oder so wie in Baden-Württemberg der Ex-NABU GF Baumann zum Staatssekretär im Umweltminsterium gemacht wurde, der Abschaffung Nachtangeln genauso verhindern will wie Kinderangeln..

Oder wie der Ex-Bundes-NABU-GF Flasbarth, der jetzt Staatssekretär im Bundesumweltministerium ist und für das Angelverbot AWZ/Fehmarnbelt aktiv kämpft.

Oder wie der NABU -Präsident Tschimpke im Bund, der zu Spenden auffordert, um bösen Anglern und Bauern Gewässer wegkaufen zu können..

Ich seh da in Bezug auf NABU und spendensammelnde Schützeindustrie und deren willfährige Helfershelfer und Unterstützer  kein Grau mehr, da hast Du allerdings recht - *das ist tiefschwarz und GIFTgrün.*

Und es kann jeder eine andere Meinung vertreten und veröffentlichen bei uns - dass man dann drauf hinweist, wo der derjenige steht (ist ja nicht bei jedem so klar wie bei mir), muss aber auch erlaubt sein.


----------

